# Jurgen Hess of Leens Groningen - the Carabeka 1960s



## amgsatellite (Jun 28, 2015)

I am trying to help my friend find a man called Jurgen Hess who was a merchant seaman from Leens Groningen in the Netherlands. He would probably be in his 70s now. She wrote to him in the 1960s after putting a message in a bottle and throwing into the sea in Norfolk England. He found it. Please contact me if you can help.

Some other information my friend has given me:
_"Jurgen Hess, was approximately 25 when I had first contact with him in August 1962 whilst on holiday in Yarmouth, threw a bottle with name and address inside and he contacted a few days later. He had been alongside at Gorleston on Sea in the MV Carrabecca, as First Mate. The ship was out of Gronningen and carried timber being a coastal vessel, also along the Baltic coast. Jurgen lived in Leens, with his mother and father, the father being a Master Builder(I have a glass ashtray with a photo of their house set in the glass. Jurgen wished to improve his English and we wrote to each other for about 3 years until he went to Merchant Navy College to better his career. He came on the Manchester *Ship Canal and wanted to arrange to meet me... this never happened."_

Thanks!


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

amgsatellite,

on behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. Good luck with your search.

Hawkey01


----------

